# Anyone having hair loss due to IBS malabsorbtion?



## sharmonette (Sep 25, 2004)

Just wondering if anyone out there can give some feed back on malabsorbtion of vitamins and nutrients.. thus causing hair loss?


----------



## Auroraheart (Aug 8, 2000)

My only hair loss came from being hypothyroid. (lost the outer edges of my eyebrows and hair on my head)


----------



## ashleighjordan (Apr 28, 2004)

I was reading in the Diarrhea forum that apparently, people with IBS-D do NOT have malabsorbtion issues? The intestines take all the nutrients the body needs before the spasms and diarrhea start. I find that very hard to believe, because I have approximately 5-10 minutes after I eat before I'm running to the bathroom and have been told by my doctor to make sure I take a multi vitamin, and iron everyday. I also have a small issue with hair loss ...but I can't confirm whether or not it has anything to do with that...


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

When you eat the colon becomes more active.I cannot poop out food that is STILL in your stomach.If you have malabsorption problems then there is something OTHER than or IN ADDITION to IBS going on.People who have to have their colon removed (which is where all the D in IBS-D is generated...strictly a colon malfunction) absorb ALL the nutrients from their food as long as the SMALL intestine is still OK.If the food really had a transit time of 5 minutes you would be dead as you would absorb NOTHING from your food.If the colon over-responds to the "I just ate" signal (which is common in IBSers) then it flushes everything IN IT, which is from the previous meal.K.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

However...many IBSers do not eat a full and healthy diet (especially if avoiding food helps) so many IBSers should take vitamins and may have messed up nutritional status, but NOT from having a transit time of 5-10 mintutes...but because it can be difficult to eat well and have IBS.K.


----------



## z_girl802 (Mar 3, 2004)

i know that when i get sick with my ulcerative colitis, i have hair loss. its scary, trust me, but it stops as soon as i start feeling better and absorbing more nutrients. you may want to try a multi-vitamin--good luck!!


----------



## AussieGirl37 (Sep 26, 2004)

I know exactly how you feel, I also use to suffer from EXTREME hair loss. I was a model and had to give it up as it was so bad! STRESS, STRESS & more STRESS is a major cause. You have to RELAX your scalp. Meditation is great or just sit for 5 mins, in complete silence and concentrate on relaxing the scalp muscle, you will feel how tense you have been holding it and this causes the hair folicals to "squeeze" and they die and fall out. I also take Bio Zinc tab every day (Vit A), Chelated Iron and Biotin are all good products for hair loss. Be careful with Vit A, only take the reco dose at too much will have the opposite effect! Your hair gets brittle when your body is out of balance, use a Organic Shampoo and Conditioner and treatments to help rebuild damaged areas and be kind to your hair. DONT PANIC, it will stop and grow back x


----------



## Lauralee (Jan 4, 2002)

> quote: I cannot poop out food that is STILL in your stomach.
























K - Although your wording there was unintentional, I have to admit this cracked me up!







On topic - I have been losing hair, too, and I think it is stress that is doing it. That is sad because I have very thin fine hair (baby hair almost) and I don't have any extra to lose!!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Oops..shoulda been You in both places shouldn't it







K.


----------



## kschultz (Jul 8, 2004)

Cutest emoticon K ! unusal to see you mix your words lol.


----------



## Tlyon (Feb 20, 2001)

It cracked me up too K! I knew what you meant, but I LOL! Thanks.


----------



## CatRWall (Sep 1, 2004)

took me 5 min to realize that was a typo.. and couldnt grasp why in the world that sounded so ODD...thought my dyslexia was kicking in again... feeling rather umm... "Delayed" right now LOL Cat


----------



## lilymaid (Jan 3, 1999)

I used to have very thick hair. However, after about seven years of IBS C/D, my hair started to thin out. And get dull, of course. I've been on prenatal vitamins for about a year and I find that that's helping.Regards, Lilymaid


----------



## mamasmurf (Nov 2, 2004)

Ive had IBS-D for about 12 yrs, and have never thought about it affecting my hair loss. You can say what you want, but I DON'T think there is a part of my whole being that IBS-D doesn't affect and when you tell the Doctors about some new symtom they look at you like your crazy, which we are! We have to be! We actually just paid though the nose to be told to go home and take an over the counter medication that we have been taking for years. I know they need to do tests, but they could say I'm "sorry" there's not really much help other than (over the counter drugs). If anybody reads this, Please I'm just feeling very sorry for myself and probably takining it out on the Doctors!!!!! LOL


----------

